# Could not open connection to the host, on port 23:connect failed



## gvorob

What now?

I cannot telnet into the S1 SVR2000 Tivo.


----------



## cheer

Do you have a telnet daemon running on the Tivo?


----------



## Finnstang

Can you ping the Tivo's IP?


----------



## ttodd1

Have you ever been able to telnet to it?


----------



## gvorob

To all,

I have never been able to ping it. I do not see it in the DHCP client list. On one occasion it wad there as an 'unkown' device and I could still not telnet/ping it.

I have nic_install running on Tivo which should allow me to ping/telnet it.

1. How do I make it come up on the router DHCP client list?
2. How do I ID it? What's it supposed to say, "TIVO"?


I have a wireless d-link bridge connected to it...


----------

